# Game 61: San Antonio Spurs @ Phoenix Suns



## KokoTheMonkey

* March 9th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (47-13)* @ *Phoenix Suns(46-14)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 115, Suns 94 
Spurs 128, Suns 123 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































3rd and final regular season meeting between the Spurs and Suns, the two teams who have maintained the best records in the league for a long while now. Phoenix is different this time around with a better bench, including Jimmy Jackson, Walter McCarty, and Leandro Barbosa is healthy this time. However, the starters still carry the load for the Suns. With Duncan on a gimpy ankle, with Rasho overcoming flu-like syptoms, and with Horry being the only big man that could even come close to matching Amare's athleticism, I can see another big game out of him. The key is going to be going at him on the other end and making him work on both ends of the floor. He's going to get his dunks, but we can't let him throw down 10-12 points just off wide open dunks. It's kind of hard to believe the Spurs have scored nearly 250 points combined in the two meetings this year, and they're going to have to approach 115-120 points again to win this game. Hopefully Duncan is ready to play some big-time ball, and if not, hopefully Parker and Ginobili are ready to go. It might be a blessing in disguise that Manu and Parker had sub-par games against New Jersey, because it's hard to imagine either one playing as bad as they did. The Spurs bench is going to have to step up again because the overall team play seems to hinge on the bench play. It looks like Mohammed won't be playing again, so we're still going to be thin at the PF/C postion. Just like last night's game, I'm not sure what to expect tonight. We've more than proven we can beat the Suns whether it's in SA or Phoenix, but we've come off some lack-luster games and we're on a back-to-back. If Duncan is ready to play some big-time ball, we can win this game. If not, I doubt Parker and Ginobili will be able to carry us in these conditions. Phoenix will be ready to play, and if we don't match their intensity we're going to get spanked. 



Prediction: Spurs 114, Suns 112


----------



## LineOFire

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Prediction: Spurs 1114, Suns 112


Wow, you certainly are confident Koko! Spurs by 1002!? :laugh: 

Spurs have not been playing well recently and the Suns are due for a win against us so I expect the Suns to pull it out at America West. Hopefully the Spurs can prove me wrong.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

LineOFire said:


> Wow, you certainly are confident Koko! Spurs by 1002!? :laugh:
> 
> Spurs have not been playing well recently and the Suns are due for a win against us so I expect the Suns to pull it out at America West. Hopefully the Spurs can prove me wrong.


 Yeah, Manu is going to drop 480 points on the Suns this time around.


----------



## Guth

I can see us losing this game, and if we do, I will certainly not be spouting doom and gloom right away...we have proven that we can beat them, even if we play terribly for the first 3 quarters, so I would much rather get healthy than get a win that means very little, with the exception of what it means for homecourt advantage...

That said, if we win this game, and I think that is just as possible, can you imagine the psychological blow that would do to Phoenix?...I think that aspect of the win would mean more than the record part of it...that would mean we beat them in every possible way 1) just complete beat down (1st Game) 2) Big Comeback (2nd Game) and 3) A win with our team not completely healthy...

The damage that would do to Phoenix psychologically, after all of their trades and acquisitions, would be something priceless...it will be fun to see...


----------



## Lynx

Last time, Manu played one of his best games. The way he dunked on three Suns, I went :banana: on it.

I'll be watching this game. Thank god I have DirecTV. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, Manu is going to drop 480 points on the Suns this time around.


LMAO. I'm pretty confident to, but not that much :biggrin: .

Spurs-108
Suns- 104
SWEEP!
I typed 1108 thanks to you, Koko, but I caught myself and fixed it! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm going to bet 300 on the Spurs :biggrin:


----------



## LuckyAC

I think Duncan looked all right last night. Manu won't score 48 again, but the guards are apt to do very well against the Phoenix defense, or lack thereof. Amare and Nash will be consistent, and Marion will probably have a solid game as well, but I think an important factor is whether one of their chuckers, JJ or QRich, goes off for 6 or 7 threes. The Spurs are the best in the league at guarding swingmen, but both can get very hot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Surprise Surprise! Duncan's a go for the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Surprise Surprise! Duncan's a go for the game.


I WOULD NEVER HAVE GUESSED! Although I love Tim's dedication to the team he's got to learn when to take it easy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, supposedly neither Duncan or Manu will be playing tonight. I thought I heard them say Duncan was going to play tonight, but other posters said they have heard that Manu and Duncan won't play. If that's the case, I will be cheering for us not to get blown out now. :sad:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, supposedly neither Duncan or Manu will be playing tonight. I thought I heard them say Duncan was going to play tonight, but other posters said they have heard that Manu and Duncan won't play. If that's the case, I will be cheering for us not to get blown out now. :sad:


 I don't know about Duncan, but I just heard on the pre-game "The Spurs will be missing Manu for this game". So apparently he's not going to play. Do you know what happened to him?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Line up shows they're both out...Duncan seemed just fine last night. What happened?!?!!?!?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We're going to get destroyed. On offense, everybody is sitting around waiting for Parker to do something, and on defense Phoenix is getting easy looks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We're going to get destroyed. On offense, everybody is sitting around waiting for Parker to do something, and on defense Phoenix is getting easy looks.


Exactly. Parker seems to be doing alrite though. But our pace on both sides of the court is so slow. Why'd Tim play in the Nets game but not now?!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The stress on the ankle on back-to-back games. Pop and Duncan are more worried about the long-term things rather than this one game, which is good, but it's upsetting that Duncan could have sat out yesterday and played today.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The stress on the ankle on back-to-back games. Pop and Duncan are more worried about the long-term things rather than this one game, which is good, but it's upsetting that Duncan could have sat out yesterday and played today.


 I was saying the same thing last night


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's Parker vs. The Suns out there as of now. 36-24 at the end of the first.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's Parker vs. The Suns out there as of now. 36-24 at the end of the first.


Hopefully Pop will give them a good chew out. That usually gets the team going.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Stoudemire with two fouls. That could help us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Lead's cut in half. Do I smell a come back? I hope so


----------



## Guth

You know, I don't really mind the fact that Pop sat them both tonight...I do understand the argument that he should have sat Tim last night and played him tonight, but there was no way that he could have known how well it was going to hold up...he had to go test it...

I can understand sitting Manu tonight as well because, obviously, we are very little without Timmy...if he had some "bumps and bruises to take care of", which is how I heard Bill Schoening describe it, Pop figured he would cut his losses and sit them both the same night...

It may almost be a little game Pop is playing with the Suns...it is almost as if he is saying "We know we can beat you and we don't want to give something else away before the playoffs"...I heartily believe that we are the better team and that will show on the scoreboard by the end of the season...I think we can overcome one head to head loss...

(Plus, as we speak the Spurs are on a 10-3 run...the game TECHNICALLY isn't over...knock on wood)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> You know, I don't really mind the fact that Pop sat them both tonight...I do understand the argument that he should have sat Tim last night and played him tonight, but there was no way that he could have known how well it was going to hold up...he had to go test it...
> 
> I can understand sitting Manu tonight as well because, obviously, we are very little without Timmy...if he had some "bumps and bruises to take care of", which is how I heard Bill Schoening describe it, Pop figured he would cut his losses and sit them both the same night...
> 
> It may almost be a little game Pop is playing with the Suns...it is almost as if he is saying "We know we can beat you and we don't want to give something else away before the playoffs"...I heartily believe that we are the better team and that will show on the scoreboard by the end of the season...I think we can overcome one head to head loss...
> 
> (Plus, as we speak the Spurs are on a 10-3 run...the game TECHNICALLY isn't over...knock on wood)


 I always enjoy your posts. You have such great insight in the game. I would really like it if you would post more often. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> You know, I don't really mind the fact that Pop sat them both tonight...I do understand the argument that he should have sat Tim last night and played him tonight, but there was no way that he could have known how well it was going to hold up...he had to go test it...
> 
> I can understand sitting Manu tonight as well because, obviously, we are very little without Timmy...if he had some "bumps and bruises to take care of", which is how I heard Bill Schoening describe it, Pop figured he would cut his losses and sit them both the same night...
> 
> It may almost be a little game Pop is playing with the Suns...it is almost as if he is saying "We know we can beat you and we don't want to give something else away before the playoffs"...I heartily believe that we are the better team and that will show on the scoreboard by the end of the season...I think we can overcome one head to head loss...
> 
> (Plus, as we speak the Spurs are on a 10-3 run...the game TECHNICALLY isn't over...knock on wood)


 Wow, you said basically the same thing my Dad said as far as Pop playing mind games with the Suns. Still, I don't think the Spurs would hold out two of our best players just to shake things up for Phoenix.




I like the way Wilks has played so far, mostly his energy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

54-44 Phoenix at half. Much better second quarter than first. Phoeniz fell asleep there for a while but we also really picked up the intensity on both ends. As Menu said in his Taco Cabana commercial just now "That game isn't over" :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, I'm kind of lukewarm at the half. We didn't roll over and die when they had a big lead, the defense was much better in the 2nd, but there was still some things that killed us. I think we've missed 4/6 free throws and have had some bad turnovers. Only if Brown would have hit that three when it was a 6 point lead....that was a rally killer.


----------



## Guth

Thanks for the compliment Ezealen...

As far as holding our 2 best players out JUST to play mind games with Phoenix, I don't think that is the case at all...but if they were iffy, I think that might have been one factor...I don't really think Pop likes to play those games, it is too Phil Jackson, but maybe so...just a thought...

Sorry all of my posts are a little wordy...I am just stuck up here in Mid-Missouri where no one cares about the NBA, much less the Spurs, so I am really glad to be able to discuss it with some of you people who are a little closer to the action...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Thanks for the compliment Ezealen...
> 
> As far as holding our 2 best players out JUST to play mind games with Phoenix, I don't think that is the case at all...but if they were iffy, I think that might have been one factor...I don't really think Pop likes to play those games, it is too Phil Jackson, but maybe so...just a thought...
> 
> Sorry all of my posts are a little wordy...I am just stuck up here in Mid-Missouri where no one cares about the NBA, much less the Spurs, so I am really glad to be able to discuss it with some of you people who are a little closer to the action...


It's ok if your posts are wordy. It just gives you more points :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Three ball!!!! Nice way to start the second half


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We're coming alive. 3 point game right now. Parker has 26 points!!


----------



## LineOFire

Tie game!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

****. It was a tied game and just as quick as I can type this we are down by 7 now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm very happy with the Spurs rite now. We can atleast not lose by double digits I'll be very confident with them in the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets is jynxing us on yahoo. If we lose, it's his fault :razz:


----------



## Nephets

Did not! 

I'm the only Spurs fan that said we could win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Parker's showing off his game tonight. 




The energy is there now. That's why we are still in this game.


----------



## LineOFire

I still don't think we can pull it off. Just as long as we don't roll over and play dead I will be happy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> I still don't think we can pull it off. Just as long as we don't roll over and play dead I will be happy.


Ditto


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Five on Rasho


----------



## Nephets

Amare with 5, now is our chance.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Amare with 5, now is our chance.


We've had plenty of chances and we keep blowing them...I blame you :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force

Wow, looks like too much Amare tonight. He's going medieval on the Spurs' arses.

On the other hand, Stevie is looking to hit double figures in turnovers. Ouch!


----------



## Nephets

I'm very proud of us. We had a great effort.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

G-Force said:


> Wow, looks like too much Amare tonight. He's going medieval on the Spurs' arses.
> 
> On the other hand, Stevie is looking to hit double figures in turnovers. Ouch!


what game were you watching? Phoenix doesn't stand a chance in the playoffs against the Spurs and this game prooved it.


----------



## G-Force

This game was not nationally televised, at least for free, was it? IT sure should have been.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

A for effort, right? Although we missed two point-blank layups in the clutch moments of the game that absolutely killed our chances, I'm happy with the results. Parker had a very gutsy performance, although his 4th quarter wasn't good at all. Barry is about the only player that I can say didn't have a good game. He was pretty much worthless tonight. Well, Rasho didn't do jack either, but Barry played a lot of minutes and has little to show for it. 



Amare got his 40+ points, Nash got his assists, and Phoenix got their win, but this win still leaves them with a doubt in their mind as to whether or not they can beat us. I'm proud of the effort. Good job guys. :clap:


----------



## G-Force

ezealen said:


> what game were you watching? Phoenix doesn't stand a chance in the playoffs against the Spurs and this game prooved it.


 I was following the game on Yahoo NBA coverage. I was merely stating that Amare was having a heck of a nite - look at the boxscore. I said nothing about what is going to happen in the playoffs. Nothing.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

G-Force said:


> I was following the game on Yahoo NBA coverage. I was merely stating that Amare was having a heck of a nite - look at the boxscore. I said nothing about what is going to happen in the playoffs. Nothing.
> 
> G-Force


 Yeah, you're right G-Force. You didn't mention anything about the playoffs, so all I can say is I'm sorry. Hopefully you don't feel unwelcome posting in here. 


The way the Spurs defend the Suns leaves a lot of room open for Amare, which is why the guy is averaging 37+ PPG against us in three games. It's the best way to defend them as well, because they were relying on Amare and Marion getting dunks or 5-foot baskets to win the game. It goes without saying, but Duncan will make things a lot tougher if these two teams happen to meet again.


----------



## LineOFire

Did you see the stats for the game?! Phoenix outrebounded us by 16 and outassisted us by 11! Luckily all of their turnovers kept the game close.

Those layups at the end were so crucial. How did those two easy shots roll out?! We actually might have had a shot at winning the game.

The effort was excellent from mostly everyone, especially Mike Wilks. He sure showed some heart out there and I am very proud for him and the entire Spurs team.



ezealen said:


> what game were you watching? Phoenix doesn't stand a chance in the playoffs against the Spurs and this game prooved it.


Woah, slow down there. I wouldn't take it that far. 

Just because the Spurs were close without Duncan/Manu/Mohammed doesn't mean that they would have blown out the Suns with them. The game would have been completely different if they had played and the Suns still might have won anyway. I don't think the Suns can beat the Spurs in the playoffs but they do stand a chance.


----------



## Nephets

Funny convo from me and EZ during the game:

rsnbball90: just wish they made one more basket
rsnbball90: that would have been 600 points
nephetsz5 : i wish one basket was WORTH 600 points
nephetsz5 : its like, omg barry for 600
rsnbball90: lol
nephetsz5 : BUT AMARE BLOCKS
nephetsz5 : no its a goaltend
nephetsz5 : but we wont call it!
rsnbball90: but amare falls on his head and dies!
rsnbball90: spurs win!
nephetsz5 : lol
nephetsz5 : yay!
nephetsz5 : everyone wins!
rsnbball90: even phoenix!
rsnbball90: everyone gets the number one seed and amare goes to hell!
nephetsz5 : lol, and does push-ups infront of satan
rsnbball90: lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Did you see the stats for the game?! Phoenix outrebounded us by 16 and outassisted us by 11! Luckily all of their turnovers kept the game close.
> 
> Those layups at the end were so crucial. How did those two easy shots roll out?! We actually might have had a shot at winning the game.
> 
> The effort was excellent from mostly everyone, especially Mike Wilks. He sure showed some heart out there and I am very proud for him and the entire Spurs team.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, slow down there. I wouldn't take it that far.
> 
> Just because the Spurs were close without Duncan/Manu/Mohammed doesn't mean that they would have blown out the Suns with them. The game would have been completely different if they had played and the Suns still might have won anyway. I don't think the Suns can beat the Spurs in the playoffs but they do stand a chance.


 I'm sure you heard this before, but stats don't show everything. 

We missed those layups cuz Tony and Massenburg were too busy trying to draw the fould and get Stoudemire fouled out.

I still say phoenix has no chance, and this game prooved it. Spurs in 6 over Phoenix if we meet.


----------



## G-Force

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, you're right G-Force. You didn't mention anything about the playoffs, so all I can say is I'm sorry. Hopefully you don't feel unwelcome posting in here.
> 
> 
> The way the Spurs defend the Suns leaves a lot of room open for Amare, which is why the guy is averaging 37+ PPG against us in three games. It's the best way to defend them as well, because they were relying on Amare and Marion getting dunks or 5-foot baskets to win the game. It goes without saying, but Duncan will make things a lot tougher if these two teams happen to meet again.


 I'm not meaning to stir up trouble, and I post in alot of game threads. I'm sorry if I came across a bit testy - that was not my intention. Besides, I'm the mod for the Suns board. I'm expected to give them a good word now and then. :biggrin: 

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

G-Force said:


> I'm not meaning to stir up trouble, and I post in alot of game threads. I'm sorry if I came across a bit testy - that was not my intention. Besides, I'm the mod for the Suns board. I'm expected to give them a good word now and then. :biggrin:
> 
> G-Force


 You're not being testy at all. Your opinion is very much appreciated.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

G-Force said:


> I'm not meaning to stir up trouble, and I post in alot of game threads. I'm sorry if I came across a bit testy - that was not my intention. Besides, I'm the mod for the Suns board. I'm expected to give them a good word now and then. :biggrin:
> 
> G-Force


You didn't stir up trouble. It's my fault if my post sounded kinda mean. I was just saying my opinion. Still....Spurs in six :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 30
Devin Brown - 13
Rasho Nesterovic - 12
Bruce Bowen - 12
Tony Massenburg - 9


Rebounds:


Nesterovic, Brown, Bowen - 6
Barry, Massenburg - 5
Tony Parker - 4


Assists:


Tony Parker - 5
Devin Brown - 4
Barry, Bowen - 2






First thing I noticed in looking at the box score is Parker's 14/31 from the field. That's a whole-helluva lot of shots, but he did manage to get 30 points from it. He could have tried to get to the line a little more, but 14/31 is still about 45% from the field. Parker had 0 TO's though.....0. That is absolutely amazing considering how much the ball was in his hands. Great efficiency with the ball out of Parker. Like I side earlier, Barry was the only player that I'm upset with. 5 points and 5 rebounds in 37 friggin minutes of play.....5 points. I was surprised to see Rasho had 12 points and 6 boards in only 21 minutes, and I was surprised to see that Horry only played 20 minutes tonight. That was a little strange. 



Anyway, Mike Wilks is a 3rd string PG, but he turned out a great performance tonight. 8 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, no TO's, 3/6 from the field, 2/2 from the line. No complaints about him.


----------



## Guth

I must admit that I have never been Tony Parker's greatest supporter...he always seemed a little, ok A LOT, too inconsistent to me and he pouted way too much whenever Pop chewed him out or things weren't going well...However (and yes, that is me channeling Stephen A), he has really impressed me in recent games...it seems like in all of these days with an injury question seemingly every night, he has been the one constant...

Hopefully that means he IS growing as a player and here's hoping that he will continue to make it hard for me not to like him...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> I must admit that I have never been Tony Parker's greatest supporter...he always seemed a little, ok A LOT, too inconsistent to me and he pouted way too much whenever Pop chewed him out or things weren't going well...However (and yes, that is me channeling Stephen A), he has really impressed me in recent games...it seems like in all of these days with an injury question seemingly every night, he has been the one constant...
> 
> Hopefully that means he IS growing as a player and here's hoping that he will continue to make it hard for me not to like him...


 I've always been one of his biggest supporters, but I definitely agree that inconsistency has always been a huge problem with him. However, this year I truely see him becoming a real PG. He's creating for others and he's forcing teams to collapse on him in the pain. The only thing(s) he needs to do better at this point is shooting (3 point shooting, free throw shooting, and just overall jumpers).


----------



## texan

I once again didn't get to watch the game, because I was at AAU basketball practice(I'm so tired of basketball), but it sounds like we played a great game despite the loss. With Duncan and Manu and Mohammed out, we still managed to only lose to them by 6. I don't care that we lost, I'm proud of this bunch. Parker really carried this team, at least for 3 quarters. I think this is a good game for getting guys like Rasho, Beno, Devin and Bruce confidence on both sides of the ball. We limited them to 15 fast break points, and forced 19 turnovers, however, we lost this game in the paint(suprise), according to the stats. We were outrebounded 53-37, and they had 56 points in the paint. I'm really upset I missed this game, but from the sound of it, we could have won, and that is a major accomplishment cosidering TD and Manu are out.


----------



## LineOFire

Did anyone else notice that this has been the most active game thread, well, since forever? :biggrin:



texan said:


> I once again didn't get to watch the game, because I was at AAU basketball practice(I'm so tired of basketball),


Aaah, the irony.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Did anyone else notice that this has been the most active game thread, well, since forever? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, the irony.


Well this was the Spurs' biggest game so far this season IMO. It was a great test to see how the spurs could do without two of thier three best players, and I am pleased with the results.


----------



## Kunlun

ezealen said:


> Well this was the Spurs' biggest game so far this season IMO. It was a great test to see how the spurs could do without two of thier three best players, and I am pleased with the results.


I'm never satisfied unless it's a win. No loss should be considered satisfying by my standards.


----------



## mr_french_basketball

*my ratings*

I'm proud of our guys! :clap: 

Parker : 9/10
Wilks : 9/10
Brown : 8/10
Nesterovic : 8/10
Bowen : 8/10
Udrih : 6/10
Massenburg : 6/10
Barry : 4/10
Horry : 4/10


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> I once again didn't get to watch the game, because I was at AAU basketball practice(I'm so tired of basketball), but it sounds like we played a great game despite the loss. With Duncan and Manu and Mohammed out, we still managed to only lose to them by 6. I don't care that we lost, I'm proud of this bunch. Parker really carried this team, at least for 3 quarters. I think this is a good game for getting guys like Rasho, Beno, Devin and Bruce confidence on both sides of the ball. We limited them to 15 fast break points, and forced 19 turnovers, however, we lost this game in the paint(suprise), according to the stats. We were outrebounded 53-37, and they had 56 points in the paint. I'm really upset I missed this game, but from the sound of it, we could have won, and that is a major accomplishment cosidering TD and Manu are out.


u play aau to wut team i live in houston area.... but to wut yall are saying i am not saticfied ether i feel that if we lose its bad but from this game i do get something out of the i have more confidence that we can beat them in a 7 gm seris.... i think we will sweep the suns the west finals.... brave pridiciton( is it just me or does this yr playoffs remind you of 03)


----------



## DaBobZ

Not a blowout but still a loss. Pop knows better than us I guess and this strategy may pay big dividends come playoff time. Pop killed two birds with one stone on both mental/physical points yesturday. Wow that's strategy.
Still a L...
The thing is that no one on the Spurs team could guard Amare. Rasho was there all alone and couldn't do much as Amare shot 17/22 !!! it seemed like Nash took advantage of every single defensive move Rasho made, it was a tough night for Rasho. TP kept on passing in the 4th and couldn't buy a bucket, his legs left him in the 3rd. But guess what? TP wasn't supposed to play as well. At least that's what he said on his website...
Plus... 2 missed layups in crunchtime, a ridiculous 3pt team percentage. Now I'm real pissed at BB, he is dissapointing big time and I pray he his the opposite of Hedo.
Hopefully TD TP Manu and Nazr will all play against Denver and the team somehow finishes the season with a huge streak like they always do. This game might end up to be the starting point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> u play aau to wut team i live in houston area.... but to wut yall are saying i am not saticfied ether i feel that if we lose its bad but from this game i do get something out of the i have more confidence that we can beat them in a 7 gm seris.... i think we will sweep the suns the west finals.... brave pridiciton( is it just me or does this yr playoffs remind you of 03)


Come on. Even I don't think we'll weep them. They'll atleast win one game, but I think two. 

How does it remind you of the 03 playoffs? I don't see it.


----------



## TheRoc5

well i realy ment to say the west finals look liked the same frm 03. suns are almost idenical to dallas of 03 and mavs had experince wich suns dont and mavs played more d then suns so i feel that suns have less of a chance then the mavs there for i think its going to be a 4-5 game win seris for spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well i realy ment to say the west finals look liked the same frm 03. suns are almost idenical to dallas of 03 and mavs had experince wich suns dont and mavs played more d then suns so i feel that suns have less of a chance then the mavs there for i think its going to be a 4-5 game win seris for spurs


There mite be some similarities, especially on offense, but I think Phoenix is just as good on defense as Dallas was that year. We're not even sure if it will be Spurs vs. Suns in the west finals though.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

uhh once again i didn't get to see it...  i miss spurs games they haven't nationally televise one in like forever, the next one is on wednesday against wolves...ehhh. 

after reading abut the game, good effort but a loss is still a loss... parker attempted 31 shots? dang that is a lot! who can blame him though, he's the only offense option and brown in distant second...


----------

